# Anyone wishing they hadn't found out ?



## love.peace

I'm 18 weeks. We don't know the gender. My husband has said a few times he's really hoping it's a girl. 
Part of me wants yo find out however I will struggle with his disappointment. If we wait until the baby is born I think it won't matter as much if baby is healthy x


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I absolutely have to find out, I can't stand the wait! LOL

I'd love a girl but of course, there's the chance we get another boy. I'll still be happy, boys are the sweetest! But I'd love to have a daughter.


----------



## Hakele

My thought process. You’re going to find out eventually. You just need to decide if it really makes a difference to you when. 
I’d rather have the info and be prepared. I actually had to do counseling before TTC because of my gender disappointment fears. I really, really want a girl. I have all sisters. My husband and I are very calm people and I just didnt want a rowdy boy. But either gender could be rowdy, and my therapist helped me get over it. I think I’ll still be a little sad because we will be one and done. But I think that’ll help me come to terms with it before it is all here and happening.


----------



## Babybump87

I’m in two minds whether to find out this time . 

We have two little girls and everyone we have told about this pregnancy is all about baby being a boy ! It’s so annoying. Feeling like if baby is a 3rd girl people will be disappointed.

We don’t care either way ! I feel more prepared should baby be a girl lol 

Agree my nearly 3 year old girl is very rowdy I swear she should have been a boy! 

It’s a while off anyway as I’m only 11 weeks


----------

